# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month June 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your             photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo    of     the      month for June 2011! Please only enter a photo you    own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the    photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if it is    prepared  from    a photo -  please no     collages or modifications    from the  original    photo beyond  overall     color/contrast    correction,  sharpness, basic    touch-ups (e.g.  dust     removal),    etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Whistly

The first photo I took of Camo. Green and Golden Bell frog

----------


## phoebe froggy

"Not tonight Darling" says Betty to Beethoven my African Clawed frogs

----------


## Sarah

Haha, cute Phoebe!  :Smile: 

    Brown Striped Frog, Limnodynastes peronii -

----------


## Eric Walker

one of my 1 year old f1 holdback theloderma asperum

----------


## pez

Rhaebo haemetiticus; smooth skinned toad, leaf litter toad

----------


## Brian

Rana/Lithobates clamitans melanota in various stages of development.

----------


## FrogFever

*The Tree Amigos!

*All three of my Super Tiger Leg Monkey frogs sitting atop their favorite branches in plain sight, as usual.

----------


## JimO

My female Pumilio Cristobal after having picked up two tads to transport, with two more to go.

----------


## firefrog

my 3 southern bell frogs:

----------


## Whistly

Retry

----------


## Zach

Eastern American Toad _Bufo americanus americanus_

----------


## VicSkimmr

Ranitomeya imitator intermedius

----------


## Sarah

Jason, what a stunning little guy - and beautiful photography!

----------


## Michael

Here is my submission for the June Photo.

----------


## michael

Asian Leaf Frog _Megophrys nasuta_

----------


## VicSkimmr

> Jason, what a stunning little guy - and beautiful photography!


Thanks!

----------


## dtfleming

Dendrobates leucomelas

----------


## Don

Wow, a lot of great pics,.  Here is another of a _Dendrobates leucomelas
_

----------


## Rabbit87

One of our 5 Bufo Alvarius Toads ( Colorado River/Sonoran Desert Toads) and our only female  :Smile:   Anne,  :Frog Smile:   when she was a baby. If you look closely you can see there are two more toads in front of her that almost blend in with the log.  :Smile:  Our River toads really dig their logs!!!

----------



----------


## KassyMiller

here is DK... super happy and green, i think he would love the attention if he won!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## artes

Scabs the Cuban Tree Frog:

----------


## Fae

Cope's Gray Tree Frog  -  Hyla chrysoscelis

----------


## clownonfire

Cheri, the _Phyllobates terribilis_ Yellow. Sara took this one.

----------


## suziescrumptious

My Whites Tree frogs

----------


## Trip

one of my bumble bee walking toads.

----------


## DanikaMilles

Ninja my Peacock Tree Frog or Big Eyed Tree frog

----------


## KennyDB

Agalychnis callidryas:

----------


## AmirNasser

Hey guys
here is my lovely frog "Darvag" means Tree Frog in Old Persian language! this photo was taken in the first place that I found him in northern rain forest of my country Iran.

----------


## clownonfire

> Senor Froggy


Hi Bobby,

Could you please select only one picture? It's one picture per member per month.

Regards,

Eric

----------


## clownonfire

> Some more good ones of Senor Froggy


Bobby,

He's a great looking frog, and these pictures will make great additions to your photo albums. As for the photo contest, you need to select only one, and remove the other ones. If not, you will not be eligible for the contest.

Thanks again,

Eric

----------


## pyxieBob

already deleted thanks

----------


## pyxieBob

Senor Froggy

----------


## johnnyC

spider frog. one of my firebelly toads climbing the glass

----------

